# Addiction to staying up late



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi guys, does anyone else have this problem? I have been struggling for years on this one and i know it must be a huge contributer to my anxiety. No matter how tired i am, i refuse to go sleep at a reasonable time so i can stay up anywhere between 4-7 am. This is NOT insomnia in the sense that i can't go to sleep. Its that i dont want to go to sleep, i'd rather surf the internet or play games.

When i do infact wake up and stay up all day(Sunrise and morning air are incredible!) i don't know what to do. The day goes so long which is good but i just don't know how to fill in the gaps. I've really been doing this since i was 14, clearly as an avoidance from school. But it is a life destroying habbit.

Anyone else struggle with this? Has anyone beaten it? Does it trigger other anxieities off?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This may be wild speculation but I think there are a few things that may make staying awake until late 

It's a more relaxing time, you don't have any sort of obligations to worry about and everyone is usually asleep and unlikely to approach you, which drastically reduces anxiety.

And in my personal case there's something else that's somewhat hard to describe, I suppose the silence and loneliness of the night makes it a lot easier to disconnect from reality, you're not being constantly bombarded with the realities of the world so I just find it easier to disconnect from the world and submerge myself into a song or a game.

I'd say it's actually a way for you to deal with your anxieties, finding a refuge from them not in a place but a specific time. Or maybe you just like staying late and it just became a persistent habit and I'm just talking a bunch of nonsense.

In any case, I don't see any solution other than self discipline; make yourself a goal to be in bed with no distractions at a certain time, even if your mind is still active. And over time your biological clock will get adjusted again.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've struggled with this most of my life, but even more so now that I have hypothyroidism, which makes me feel very fatigued. For some stupid reason, the fatigue only starts to wear off...late at night. When I should be getting to bed. :sigh Although I've been a nightowl most of my life, a few years before my thyroid condition set in I was in a normal nighttime sleep cycle and was awake during the day, so my thyroid seems to have exacerbated this somehow...so far nothing I've tried at the doctor's has helped (getting my thyroid levels under control, trying a diet drug similar to an amphetamine, whatever). -_-

And yes, at nighttime it seems I'm so busy that it contributes to me getting to bed late, yet being up all day just...feels so empty and blah. :| Why don't I ever feel like doing nighttime things during the day, when I actually have the time??

I've tried slowly altering the time I get to bed to be earlier, and getting up earlier alongside that...didn't work, not even getting 8-9 hours of sleep. I still felt exhausted all day long, and awake at night. More recently I stayed up an entire night and day and then went to bed at a more regular time and got up at an earlier time to try to force my sleep cycle back to normal...I'm still getting up early, but only because I'm forcing myself to, and I'm still dead tired all day, and my bedtime is slowly but surely getting later and later (resulting in less sleep). Because that's the only time I feel awake. Yet even if I do feel tired at a reasonable hour, I _still_ feel like staying up and doing something else rather than sleep! :x And I end up paying for it the next day (I often doze off in the afternoon).

So...nothing seems to be working. 

I have to wonder if I have some variant of this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder

Unfortunately it doesn't seem curable.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

What can I say? I love the nightlife of staying up late at night in my room.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Schierke said:


> It's a more relaxing time, you don't have any sort of obligations to worry about and everyone is usually asleep and unlikely to approach you, which drastically reduces anxiety.
> 
> And in my personal case there's something else that's somewhat hard to describe, I suppose the silence and loneliness of the night makes it a lot easier to disconnect from reality, you're not being constantly bombarded with the realities of the world so I just find it easier to disconnect from the world and submerge myself into a song or a game.


Thats a really good way of seeing it. I do break out of it temporarily but then i revert back to it, usually after a stressful event. Its definitely just pulling away from the world and its responsibilities. But at the same time i can be really positive in these late nights..but all day i can feel extremely depressed or negative. So it is very hard to keep up in the day when i do get my pattern on track.



> I'd say it's actually a way for you to deal with your anxieties, finding a refuge from them not in a place but a specific time. Or maybe you just like staying late and it just became a persistent habit and I'm just talking a bunch of nonsense.


Well if it goes long enough, yeah i think it can just be habit too as opposed to something being wrong. It intertwines i guess.



> In any case, I don't see any solution other than self discipline; make yourself a goal to be in bed with no distractions at a certain time, even if your mind is still active. And over time your biological clock will get adjusted again.


Yeah its definitely a solution of willpower or schedule. I think the clock sorts itself out quickly, its more the addictive side of it. By the time it hits 7:00 im already thinking "I've only got a few more hours till sleep, i need to stay up longer!".



tehuti88 said:


> I've struggled with this most of my life, but even more so now that I have hypothyroidism, which makes me feel very fatigued. For some stupid reason, the fatigue only starts to wear off...late at night. When I should be getting to bed. :sigh Although I've been a nightowl most of my life, a few years before my thyroid condition set in I was in a normal nighttime sleep cycle and was awake during the day, so my thyroid seems to have exacerbated this somehow...so far nothing I've tried at the doctor's has helped (getting my thyroid levels under control, trying a diet drug similar to an amphetamine, whatever). -_-


Well i know how debilitating thyroid is because someone close to me has it. It gets monitored well through diet but obviously the fatique can be horrendous, she has made alot of progress with things like iodine,herbs,health foods. I wish you luck on that.



> And yes, at nighttime it seems I'm so busy that it contributes to me getting to bed late, yet being up all day just...feels so empty and blah. :| Why don't I ever feel like doing nighttime things during the day, when I actually have the time??


I wondered if thats a conditioned chemical pattern or purely psychological. The night time upper and the daytime low. Its hard to understand.



> I've tried slowly altering the time I get to bed to be earlier, and getting up earlier alongside that...didn't work, not even getting 8-9 hours of sleep. I still felt exhausted all day long, and awake at night. More recently I stayed up an entire night and day and then went to bed at a more regular time and got up at an earlier time to try to force my sleep cycle back to normal...I'm still getting up early, but only because I'm forcing myself to, and I'm still dead tired all day, and my bedtime is slowly but surely getting later and later (resulting in less sleep). Because that's the only time I feel awake. Yet even if I do feel tired at a reasonable hour, I _still_ feel like staying up and doing something else rather than sleep! :x And I end up paying for it the next day (I often doze off in the afternoon).


Yeah i recently stayed up all night and day. I wass very motivated and so i finally got to sleep at about 8pm, slept 14 hours but i felt horrendous all day the next day. I slipt straight back to the late night thing. I've lost so much time and good things as a result.



> I have to wonder if I have some variant of this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't seem curable.


Its definitely curable but i think it rocks down to willpower or a strict schedule for a good 3 months, until the good pattern becomes automatic. But one slip up and you can lose it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, Hamtown!


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Same here. I stayed up till 7 am one night ago. I'm gonna beat it-- it's just a nasty habit to kick.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I stay up pretty late too. I don't know why. I just sit around.


----------



## sugarheart (Jan 4, 2012)

yep i have this problem especially during any holiday period, stayed up til 4am the past few days and finding it harder to sleep early. i'm getting back into exercise though as a way to fix my body clock so i tire myself out and hopefully don't really have a choice in staying up. ur life will change for the better sleeping earlier/waking up earlier, give urself a chance to experience it  i think you'll def have more energy and motivation for things in general too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I lay on my bed for a couple of hour before i fall asleep. I usually stay on my phone thats why.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

late night crew meeting


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

yep. It's like 4am every night for me these last two weeks


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish I could go to work at night. I have so much more energy. It's ridiculous. I played on a sport team, and most of my team were night people. We always sucked at morning games, but we were ****ing unstoppable at night. In tournaments we frequently do extremely well on Saturday nights, only to get our asses kicked the next morning, lol. God, I miss night games.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I prefer staying up late - I enjoy activities a lot more late at night than if I try and do them in the morning. There's just something about the night time that I love. 

I used to start work at 8:30am which meant having to go to bed at 9 or 10pm which I absolutely hated. Now I start later in the day which means I get to stay up and obey my natural body clock and I'm much happier for it. The best jobs I've ever had though are the ones where I actually worked at night - I'm so much more productive at night than I am in the morning.


----------



## Collserra (May 23, 2013)

Schierke said:


> This may be wild speculation but I think there are a few things that may make staying awake until late
> 
> It's a more relaxing time, you don't have any sort of obligations to worry about and everyone is usually asleep and unlikely to approach you, which drastically reduces anxiety.
> 
> ...


You have completely described why I stay up until 2 AM most nights browsing the internet


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

2:22 AM still awake


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally, I like going to bed around 11:00, and waking up around anywhere from 5:00 to 7:00 in the morning.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I think I stay up late because for one, I also have a messed up thyroid which means I am freakin tired all day but at night for some reason I don't get sleepy AT ALL. If not for Ambien I wouldnt sleep. Secondly I frequently think about things too much so my mind doesnt let me sleep. I feel like I have to somehow stay awake to keep an eye out for intruders or I just overthink everything. It sucks. I wish I would get tired at night because it sucks when the alarm goes off and I have to go to work with puffy eyes.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea same with me. I can stay up 'til 4 or 5 AM but I always try to hit the hay between 2-3. I love the nighttime (early morning). It's so peaceful and really allows me to free my mind and do whatever I want. I also don't have any trouble sleeping or falling asleep either, no matter what time.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

I used to think I was a night owl, but Ive come to discover I just don't go to bed when I should.
I found, that even though I have a night job now, and work 5:30pm-(4:00-5:30am) I still stay up past when I should. I try to be in bed about 9:30am at the latest but I still have days where I stay up until 10,11am even noon a couple times. That sucks sleeping for barely 4 hours and getting up to pull a 12 hour shift. I know how much it sucks, yet I still do it.


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just can't sleep


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I like the night way more than I do the day.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I'm nocturnal as well. I usually go to bed in the morning and sleep the whole afternoon. Sometimes I stay up for 24 hours or longer for no reason at all or because I just don't want to go to bed. It feels awful though, so I don't do it often. I also like how peaceful and quiet it is at night . Until I go back to college or get a job, I have no reason to change my sleeping pattern._


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Turn off your computer. You'll get bored and become tired at a more normal hour.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

I love staying up absurdly late. It's much more relaxing for some reason.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

im a nocturnal animal, i go to sleep at 9am and wake up at 9pm, night is my time, it pisses my parents off tho


----------



## Universal (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the night ,maybe because I can think way better in this period, also weirdly I don't fell the anxiety and social pressures that I do during the day (like "I should go out and meet new people"), I'm so at peace with myself at night , so usually during the holidays I never go to sleep before 3


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

I get you. I look online to see if anyone can match my sleeping pattern and can't find anyone, 4am is good for me, I sleep at like 10-11am most of the time and barely see sunlight. Staying up in my room on the laptop feeling like my anxiety is going to pierce through my body, all parts of my body feel shaky..


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It's after 5 AM and I'm still awake


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now I've heard it all. People who think they're addicted to being awake.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now I've heard it all. People who think they're addicted to being awake.


Well anything that becomes compulsive but you cannot stop, is generally an addiction. Anything can become addictive as long as you are susceptable to it. I guess it might stem from depression,avoidance or technology, but the consequence is still the strong urge to stay up. And once your body clock starts adapting to night it becomes very difficult to make certain changes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hamtown said:


> Well anything that becomes compulsive but you cannot stop, is generally an addiction. Anything can become addictive


 I know. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to stop breathing. I'm addicted to air, I guess.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I have this exact same problem. Even when I'm tired, I fight through it. I hate sleeping. I think it's a waste of time. Especially because night is my favorite time of the day. The world is quiet, beautiful and peaceful. Less people are around, I feel more freedom. 

Having to wake up and go to work doesn't help me commit to sleep, either.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I've heard that teens have a different internal "clock" that makes them more nocturnal. So you might find the sleeplessness tapers off as you get older.

But it definitely has elements of avoidance as well. Now that I have a job I've been better at going to bed around midnight on workdays, but sometimes I still end up awake at 2 or 3 am.


----------



## Ericsentropy (Dec 21, 2013)

The rest of the world is fast asleep, a beautiful time for me


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I stay up so late too. It's bad


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ your pic is scaring me man.. I usually go to bed at 5am, pretty bad.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I've struggled with this most of my life, but even more so now that I have hypothyroidism, which makes me feel very fatigued. For some stupid reason, the fatigue only starts to wear off...late at night. When I should be getting to bed. :sigh Although I've been a nightowl most of my life, a few years before my thyroid condition set in I was in a normal nighttime sleep cycle and was awake during the day, so my thyroid seems to have exacerbated this somehow...so far nothing I've tried at the doctor's has helped (getting my thyroid levels under control, trying a diet drug similar to an amphetamine, whatever). -_-
> 
> And yes, at nighttime it seems I'm so busy that it contributes to me getting to bed late, yet being up all day just...feels so empty and blah. :| Why don't I ever feel like doing nighttime things during the day, when I actually have the time??
> 
> ...


I do the same as what you describe, during the day I'm a total zombie, no motivation for anything, when afternoon comes I crash, I can't even keep my eyes open and no thoughts whatsoever enter my brain. And just when I feel like I won't be able to hold on for much longer, at about 10 or 11 pm I start to feel rejuvenated, I suddenly want to do all the things I failed to do during the day like watch a movie and study my courses or play a video game.

I don't think it's a case of delayed sleep phase because even if I sleep when I feel like to, I still don't wake up fresh like the wiki page says. I even had some medical exams that showed there's nothing physiologically wrong with me.

If I were to guess, I'd say it is due to the association of day with stress and anxiety and the habit of staying up late in order to recharge my batteries (I did that for many years). An indicator that this may be the case is the fact that when I have to go to a social event I feel even more tired than normal, as if it's my brain's way of saying that "it's had enough, it does not want to think anymore".


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

masterridley said:


> If I were to guess, I'd say it is due to the association of day with stress and anxiety and the habit of staying up late in order to recharge my batteries (I did that for many years). An indicator that this may be the case is the fact that when I have to go to a social event I feel even more tired than normal, as if it's my brain's way of saying that "it's had enough, it does not want to think anymore".


Hm, I doubt this would apply in my case, as I don't really associate the daytime with stress or anxiety. :/ Social experiences do fatigue me (introvert here), but I've never been a very sociable person and so have avoided most situations that could cause such anxiety over the years, plus there just isn't much of a social nature going on in my area (so, little to avoid). Plus I had some similar nocturnal habits before I developed SA (I remember staying up all night with my best friend when I was around 11-12, right before my anxiety began).

I've never really had much reason to need to stay up late to recharge my batteries, because I really don't get to socialize, and haven't for many years, so have nothing to recharge. :stu

I've also gone through periods when I had my sleep schedule back to relatively normal, and was able to do things during the daytime, but for some reason it's proving almost impossible to get back into that frame of mind lately. :sigh

I associate good things with both the daytime and the nighttime so it's almost like I'd prefer to be awake all 24 hours. ;_; Too bad I can't just stop time while I sleep.

So frustrating.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I like the night way more than I do the day.


Me too. Which is why I stay up until 5am. 
But no more late nights for me, as I'm going to an occupational center during the day.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm back into that routine again now. **** me. **** anxiety. I'm going to bed earlier next week, starting tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

And it's so extremely difficult to break that pattern once you've started it too. I'm currently goign through the same thing, which sucks because I really enjoy sleeping and I'm not getting alot of it at all.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been a night owl ever since I started college. I absolutely hate getting up and going to bed early. I find myself going to bed between 4-7am and getting up at around 3-5pm. It's is now 4:45am, so it'll be another late night and rise. When I go back to work, I will have to fix my sleeping pattern again, but it's so hard. I always feel tired.

I just love how quiet and peaceful the night is.


----------



## smartypants (Feb 25, 2014)

Me too. I've been struggling with this for about 6.5 years now... Essentially since I started staying in college hostel.

I thought I was a night owl, but I actually feel brilliant and amazing when I sleep early. Problem is, I always feel as if all those million things I want to do come to me at sleeping time. 

Procrastination seems to increase with lack of sleep, which causes me to procrastinate sleep, which.... becomes this vicious cycle that I can't seem to break without external help.

My will power also gets sapped by this, so I am virtually unable to resist any temptation : I can't even cut a phone call when parents are calling because I can't bring myself to stop the call.... usually these are some of the best conversations I have. I can't study when I need to because I have very low energy at this point : but I can read internet foums and articles alright!

I am never too sleepy to search for some interesting topic on the web and start reading. I can't stop before it's done, and I usually can't stop after I'm done, I want to read something else... But ask me to read something slightly heavier, I'll skip the details. Force me to read the details, then I'll sleep like a log. But I have almost no self-control. I don't drink or smoke or do pot, and I'm scared what might happen if I get addicted to one of those. 

The worst part is how much of a vicious cycle it feels like... I can't have willpower when I'm sleep deprived? Who designed this ****ty system that is me?

I even get sleepy at 10 am... I barely feel like doing anything. I go to university at 2-3 pm everyday, even though I love the place and would like nothing better than to be there sooner, do research, talk to people, have new ideas, write code for open source projects... Nope. I can only read up about them on fora. No energy to actually do anything. Pathetic.

The only solution that works is having my parents keep my phone and laptop. But I can't do that always, I will need to extend my time sometimes... and again it screws up.

Anybody who knows how to handle this?


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hamtown said:


> Hi guys, does anyone else have this problem? I have been struggling for years on this one and i know it must be a huge contributer to my anxiety. No matter how tired i am, i refuse to go sleep at a reasonable time so i can stay up anywhere between 4-7 am. This is NOT insomnia in the sense that i can't go to sleep. Its that i dont want to go to sleep, i'd rather surf the internet or play games.
> 
> When i do infact wake up and stay up all day(Sunrise and morning air are incredible!) i don't know what to do. The day goes so long which is good but i just don't know how to fill in the gaps. I've really been doing this since i was 14, clearly as an avoidance from school. But it is a life destroying habbit.
> 
> Anyone else struggle with this? Has anyone beaten it? Does it trigger other anxieities off?


I started doing this when I was little, and now it's just full-blown insomnia. Sometimes when I have to get to bed early for work the next day, my body just doesn't do it (the sleep that is).

Personally though, I've found that if you _can_ get to sleep earlier, it's better to fart around on the computer and get that stuff out of the way before you start your day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Last semester, I had a serious problem with this. I would stay up until at least 4 am every morning, even when I had an 8 am class that day. Sometimes I would even pull "accidental" all nighters. This semester I have given myself a tighter sleeping schedule, going to bed around 2 am, but sometimes I still break my own rule and stay up until 4 or 5 in the morning. I don't know why. Sometimes I get too much sleep, too, up to 16+ hours consecutively.


----------



## smartypants (Feb 25, 2014)

I am frequently wasting time browsing some useless junk throughout the day. I don't think I can ever work alone on a schedule. I go to lunch late, leave uni late, do everything late EXCEPT if I have company who reminds me. It's always "It's late, you better sleep right NOW" "It's late man, go have lunch" "Why are doing this to yourself??!?!?!" but still I do those things.


----------



## smartypants (Feb 25, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> Last semester, I had a serious problem with this. I would stay up until at least 4 am every morning, even when I had an 8 am class that day. Sometimes I would even pull "accidental" all nighters. This semester I have given myself a tighter sleeping schedule, going to bed around 2 am, but sometimes I still break my own rule and stay up until 4 or 5 in the morning. I don't know why. Sometimes I get too much sleep, too, up to 16+ hours consecutively.


Yeah I know this feeling.... accidental all nighters... Even though I feel absolutely horribly ****ty all next day.

There's some weird thought process regarding times.

When it's before a magic time, say 2:00 am, it's "Ok it's late, but if you sleep now, you'll be fresh when you wake up"."Yeah ok, just a minute....." and goes on for hours

When it's after that time, it's "Dude it's freaking late, what are you doing?!?!" " Oh yeah... crap, let me just finish this last article and then I'll sleep". "no, NOW!". "Chill, it's already very late anyway, will just finish this one thing." And then, another, another, another, until my eyes practically close on my mobile screen.


----------



## theunconqueredone (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh god, I can totally relate to this, It's when I finally get to be alone and it's the best time of day for me. I don't mean alone, like physically, I get to be mentally alone, I know nobody could possibly reach me and it's liberating, it's also when I feel the most inspired to do things, but when I wake up, after going to bed at 4 or 5, it's all gone, it's like I never even had those encouraging thoughts.


----------



## Bali323 (Jan 25, 2015)

Agreed... I fantasize over being that person in bed asleep by 10pm and up by 6am ready to seize the day. Being able to stick to a preplanned routine seems to be the key to happiness but at the same time impossible. Somehow every day I intend to accomplish ever little goal before falling asleep, until I finally give-in and pass out having accomplished nothing, invariably oversleeping and feeling rushed the next morning...then do it all over again... Sigh.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I got to bed after 2am every night. It's so bad.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

To be honest I wish I could just go to bed at 5 or 6 so I could wake up at midnight. I'm much more productive at night and its much easier for me to pass time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You cannot be addicted to staying up late. It's impossible.


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

I was doing good about a month ago. I was going to bed by 10pm and waking up at 7am and things were all pedals and roses. Then one night, I made the mistake of stying up past 2am and since then I've been going to bed as late as 5am! This morning, I didn't hit the hay till almost 6:30! I can't help it if all these thoughts and fantasies are marching through my brain while I'm laying in bed. I'm only used to staying up all night because I use to work graveyard shift but I quit that job months ago and I was glad since I'm able to sleep at night like a normal human being but you know old habits die hard am I right?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

.................


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

It's just gone after 01:00, I have work in the morning and I know I'll be wide awake for another hour then lying in bed for 30-40 minutes before I fall asleep.

If I have work the next day it's typically 02:00 when I go to bed. When I don't have work I'm usually in bed around 03:30. It's been like this for years with me.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You cannot be addicted to staying up late. It's impossible.


You are being a Huge *******.

I have the same problem as these people.

You can say it's not an "addiction" and maybe it isn't but it really doesn't matter what you call it.

It's certainly not a "physical addiction" but look at the definition of "addiction" online and you'll see that anything you can't quit because of psychological dependence, which this certainly is, can be an "addiction".

"n. noun

Physiological or psychological dependence, as on a substance.
a drug used in the treatment of heroin addiction.

An instance of this.
a person with a sex addiction.

The condition of being habitually occupied with or involved in something.
My addiction to comic books disappeared when graphic novels came out."

"Psychological dependence?" Check.

"Condition of being habitually occupied with or involved in something?" Check.

Therefore, addition = check.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I may also have delayed sleep phase disorder.

Just like everyone else here for some reason being awake the entire day just feels "depressing" and being awake at night just feels "right".

A lot of it is because I don't have a good job or enough to do during the day but it's not like I have more to do at night either, I just prefer the night time.

I can do the same things during the day but it feels depressing while at night I feel much more relaxed and no matter how many times in my life I've tried to switch my sleep schedule I can never stick to it permanently even if I am able to do it for a certain period of time.

I think if I was excited enough about what I had to do during the day then maybe I could do it though.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to stop breathing. I'm addicted to air, I guess.


He mentioned "compulsion".

Breathing isn't a compulsion it's a biological function.

Learn the difference.


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

theunconqueredone said:


> Oh god, I can totally relate to this, It's when I finally get to be alone and it's the best time of day for me. I don't mean alone, like physically, I get to be mentally alone, I know nobody could possibly reach me and it's liberating, it's also when I feel the most inspired to do things, but when I wake up, after going to bed at 4 or 5, it's all gone, it's like I never even had those encouraging thoughts.


 that's exactly how I feel with the being alone thing. most people hate being alone or being alone. I ****in cherish it. its amazing.


----------



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

definitely i'm most active from midnight - 6am and I can usually function just fine on 2-3 hours sleep. one time I stayed up 4 days straight which led to a extremely vivid nightmare that in my dream lasted 7 days. (don't recommend it, the subconscious is a scary place.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Overthinker80 said:


> He mentioned "compulsion".
> 
> Breathing isn't a compulsion it's a biological function.
> 
> Learn the difference.


 Being awake is also a biological function. You will go to sleep naturally when your body is ready. No sense trying to force it to do something it doesn't want to do at the moment.

Anyway, you can't be addicted to staying up late. Just like you can't be addicted to chocolate, the internet, sex or any of these other ridiculous things that people are calling addictions these days because they like to tell other people what to do and they need an excuse.

If you think you're addicted to any of these things and you don't like it, maybe you do have a relatively minor problem but it is not an addiction.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

On average I sleep at around 5 am and awake at 11 am. I hate my life...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I been too but i do it to get use to it because i work late.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

There's just no reason to wake up early.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm the same. It's partly due to depression, feeling like I wasted my day, not wanting to go to sleep and face the next one, and partly due to time differences and being in a long distance relationship.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

3:18am


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Being awake is also a biological function. You will go to sleep naturally when your body is ready. No sense trying to force it to do something it doesn't want to do at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, you can't be addicted to staying up late. Just like you can't be addicted to chocolate, the internet, sex or any of these other ridiculous things that people are calling addictions these days because they like to tell other people what to do and they need an excuse.
> 
> If you think you're addicted to any of these things and you don't like it, maybe you do have a relatively minor problem but it is not an addiction.


It really doesn't matter at all whether or not you call it an addiction, if it's a problem it's a problem and people are not necessarily "looking for an excuse" as you say.

If you try to change something for a prolonged period of time but find that you are unable to do so despite it causing problems for you in your daily life then it might as well be an addiction whether or not you wish to use the word.

Perhaps the word "compulsion" makes more sense, but you are just being an ******* to step into a thread about people who have an issue with something simply to say "none of you have an addiction" and then leave.

I personally wouldn't use the word "addiction" for my problem in this area though I am not sure what word I would use.

For over 10 years I have repeatedly gone back to a nocturnal life style despite it being inconvenient for me and everyone being on my *** for it and despite the fact that it would be much more useful for me to keep daytime hours I constantly revert to going to sleep late night and waking up later in the morning or afternoon than is healthy.

More times than I can count I have forced myself to try to live by a normal schedule only to revert back to being nocturnal in the end.

There are a lot of psychological reasons why people like us do this and Im not sure what they all are, but whatever you want to call it it's a problem for a lot of us.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been this way entire life even though I'm not young anymore and have to get up early for work. I still resent that I "have" to go to sleep at a normal time or feel like crap the next day. Maybe some of us are just wired to be night people, unlike day people who are okay with going to sleep early, getting up early and attacking the day.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

**** yes! I belive I can sleep once I go to bed but it's so hard. It's always oh I just gotta do this just this song only this video...


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got this problem too and it drives me crazy! .... Also I'm too depend on OTC sleep aids that don't always work.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sleep all day. Fap all night. go me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> Sleep all day. Fap all night. go me!


That sounds like a bad rock song. :lol

I am used to staying up until 3am, but weekends are rough. It's 5:08am and I need to get to sleep.


----------

